
One Million $1M Ideas - azhenley
http://jeremyaboyd.com/one-million-1m-ideas/
======
sharemywin
So, what do you think of my idea:

www.1millioncoins.com

I saw your title and thought it was so close to my domain name I thought you
might find my idea interesting.

~~~
jermaustin1
I didn't submit this link, so I didn't know about this until today, sorry for
the late response.

You are opening yourself up for a world of hurt:

1 - No Privacy Policy ([http://www.disclaimertemplate.com/privacy-statement-
template...](http://www.disclaimertemplate.com/privacy-statement-template/))

2 - No terms (This document is to protect you)

3 - No SSL (legislation going through multiple bodies now for any website that
collects PII to require SSL)

When dealing with information that may be used to identify someone and their
identifying habits and traits, you need to have a privacy policy and SSL.

The lack of a terms of service telling us what we are legally allowed to do
makes running a bot to collect all these coins, not only simple, but legal.

Your fake testimonial (don't argue, because you know it is true) is also 100%
illegal and fraudulent. [http://www.disclaimertemplate.com/illegal-use-fake-
testimoni...](http://www.disclaimertemplate.com/illegal-use-fake-
testimonials/)

I would say all in all this website is a walking law suit waiting to happen.

I felt my history in the SEO industry was REALLY shady, but everything we did
was at least above the board and legal, so far everything I have seen on your
website(s -- yes I found the rest of them) would suggest otherwise.

If you want to create a survey/lead generation system to reward takers with
virtual currency and sell their information, up your security, get some legal
in place and for the love of God, run it all passed a lawyer. These steps are
to protect YOU.

~~~
sharemywin
it's not about selling information at least for 1millioncoins.com. As for lead
gen like at bid2mow.com for instance is beneficial to both parties. you
wouldn't fill out a form unless you were looking for some kind of landscaping
service. Yes your right on the terms of service and privacy policy and SSL. I
need to work on those.

~~~
sharemywin
Also, I haven't put a lot of time in most of these because I'm still trying to
determine if there is a business there.

